# iptables, wer kennt sich aus?

## zbled

hallo zusammen, ich habe mal versucht, mir eine firewall für meinen einzelplatzrechner (kein heimnetzwerk, router usw.) zu bauen. alle module sind im kernel richtig konfiguriert, denn gshield hat wunderbar funktioniert. nun, ich bin so vorgegangen, daß ich großteils aus vorhandenen scripten einzelne abschnitte zusammenkopiert und neue regeln hinzugefügt habe.

das script sieht nun so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> IPTABLES="/sbin/iptables"
> 
> modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp 1> /dev/null
> 
> modprobe ip_nat_ftp 1> /dev/null
> ...

 

wenn ich es nun ausführbar mache und als root starte, bekomme ich allerdings folgende fehlermeldungen:

 *Quote:*   

> heisl zbled # ./firewall 
> 
> iptables: Bad policy name
> 
> iptables: Bad policy name
> ...

 

könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe und ob sie überhaupt so funktionieren kann? bitte entschuldige meine naivität, aber ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar tagen mit iptables :)

danke im voraus

----------

## zbled

okay, den ersten fehler habe ich gefunden.. ich hatte für sasacct iptables klein geschrieben - und es muß scheinbar groß sein.

 *Quote:*   

> #Regel für sasacct => down- und uploadstatistik
> 
> $IPTABLES -N SASACCT
> 
> $IPTABLES -I INPUT -j SASACCT
> ...

 

jetzt bekomme ich allerdings diese fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> heisl zbled # ./firewall
> 
> iptables: Bad policy name
> 
> iptables: Bad policy name
> ...

 

----------

## mathiasg

Zum SASACCT kann ich nicht viel sagen, hab zwar schon davon gehört aber mich nie genauer damit befasst.

Aber zu deinen Host/Network IP not found.

Was möchstest du denn genau machen?

-d IP würde ja heissen destination IP. Und IP ist wohl kein gültiger Hostname.

Was du wohl suchst ist -p IP oder -p 4, wie's dir besser gefällt.

----------

## zbled

danke für deine hilfe, ich habe jetzt bei ip meine ip eingetragen - und die ip fehlermeldung ist nun weg ;)

aber irgendwas stimmt noch mit meinen regeln nicht, denn ich bekomme nach wie vor eine fehlermeldung :(

 *Quote:*   

> heisl zbled # ./firewall 
> 
> iptables: Bad policy name
> 
> iptables: Bad policy name
> ...

 

----------

## zbled

okay, das problem hatte er mit dem REJECT bei der standardregel.

 *Quote:*   

> #Standardregel: alles verbieten
> 
> $IPTABLES -P INPUT REJECT
> 
> $IPTABLES -P FORWARD REJECT
> ...

 

ich habe es durch DROP ersetzt - und nun bekomme ich keien Fehlermeldung mehr.

weiss jemand, warum ich packete nicht einfach standardmässig ablehnen kann sondern mich verstecken muss?

danke

----------

## Anotherone

Reject muss explizit im Kernel aktiviert werden und gehört nicht automatisch zu iptables dazu. Daher kennt er diese Regel nicht und verwirft sie.

Anotherone

----------

## zbled

ich habe "Reject target support" als modul kompiliert. das bedeutet, wenn ich es zuvor lade, kann ich es als default verwenden?

----------

## aardvark

Hier:

https://www6.software.ibm.com/reg/devworks/dw-linuxfw-i

kannst du ein sehr gute beschreibung bekommen um ein iptables firewall zu shreiben. Es funktionier sehr gut bei mir zu hause und ich wuerde nicht wissen wass dran schiff ist. Ist auch nicht kompliziert

Auch noch geschrieben von unsere "Gentoo Meister" drobbins!

Wenn ihr es noch nicht kennt, vielleicht nutzt's was. Es ist leider nicht in euere muttersprache, aber manchmal a bisserl English ist auch nicht slecht fuer ihr Deutscher  :Wink: 

Hoi

----------

## zbled

danke schön - ich werd mich da mal durchbeissen ;)

----------

## bernd

hallo!! kann dir zwar nicht direkt helfen aber vielleicht hilft dir dieser link:

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2002/05/030-firewall/firewall-4.html

gruss

bernd

----------

